# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Νέο  μελος lovebird

## ramiro

καλησπερα παιδια..ηθελα να μοιραστω τη χαρα μου διοτι πηρα ένα νέο peach για να κανει παρεα στο ηδη υπαρχον.αν ζευγαρωσουν ακομα καλυτερα!προσπαθησα να βρω παρεα και για το fisher μα ακουστε ποσο δυσκολο ηταν:τα ειχα παρει μαζι μου στο pet και οσα του εβαλα στο κλουβι για να δοκιμασω τα τσιμπαγε στα ποδια στο κεφαλι..επιθεση κανονικη και με λαφυρα(πουπουλα)!μα κανενα να μην θελει..ειναι οντως αρχηγος ο fisher μου η τρελλο παπαγαλακι….ετσι θα δοκιμασω άλλη φορα μηπως και αυτή δεν ηταν η μερα του!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Πιστεύω πως όσες φορές και να του το κάνεις αυτό δεν θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα!!! είναι σαν να του επιβάλεις ξαφνικά κάποιον σύντροφο οπότε και φυσικό είναι να τους κάνει επίθεση! συν το ότι τα πουλιά που βάζεις μαζί με τον δικό σου απ'το πετ μπορεί να έχει κάποια αρρώστια και να κολλήσουν το πουλάκι σου γι'αυτό πρόσεχε...... η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να πάρεις ένα που σου μοιάζει υγιές να το πάρεις σπίτι σου να κρατήσεις καραντίνα (δλδ να το έχεις μακριά απ'τα άλλα σου πουλάκια για τουλάχιστον 30 μέρες) και μετά αν είναι υγιές να το βάλεις κοντά στο δικό σου σε ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ όμως κλουβιά μέχρι να συνηθίσουν το ένα το άλλο και μετά από καμία βδομάδα δοκιμάζεις να τα βάλεις μαζί με την προϋπόθεση όμως να είσαι παρών! αυτά τώρα η απόφαση δική σου!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά εμένα πολύ κουλό μου φάνηκε το λοβ αυτό.
Τα δικά μου για παράδειγμα που είναι κ άλλου είδους,το ένα peach face & masked τα πάνε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
Γενικώς τα περισσότερα λοβ τα πάνε άψογα μεταξύ τους.
Με το δικό σου δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.

----------


## NoAngeL

:Sign0006: Θα βγω εκτός θέματος για να σχολιάσω πως κι εγώ είδα χθες στο petshop ένα ζευγαράκι lovebird (blue masked) που του ενός το κεφαλάκι είναι μαδημένο! Σκέφτηκα αμέσως την περίπτωσή σου και επιβεβαιώθηκα τελικά γιατί μετά από κάποια ώρα είδα το δεύτερο να το μαδάει σε εκείνο το σημείο. Κατά τα άλλα φαινόταν να τα πάνε αρκετά καλά και δεν ήταν επιθετικό το ένα με το άλλο (ακόμα και το μάδημα φαινόταν ήρεμη διαδικασία, το ένα μαδούσε,το άλλο καθόταν).

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σας ζήσει παιδιά και εγώ χαίρομαι.Κάθε νέο πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά για τον καθένα μας.Καλή διαμονή σας εύχομαι και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## ramiro

Λοιπον παιδια ξανα καλησπερα σε ολους.να ευχαριστησω οποιον "φανερωσε" την φωτο από τη διευθυνση http.δεν ξερω πως γινεται μα θα ηθελα να μαθω διοτι εχω άλλο 1 νέο να σας πω…ξερω ότι ισως ειμαστε υπερβολικοι μα εχουμε πορωθει με τα lovebird μας και εχω υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου πως θα τα κανω ευτυχισμενα και ζευγαρακια…επειδη λοιπον ειμαστε 4στην οικογενεια από σημερα εχουμε και από 1 lovebird για τον καθενα…ετσι σας συστηνω το νέο fisher μου..βλεπε φωτο!τα εχω ξεχωριστα και δεν βλεπονται προς το παρον αλλα κελαηδανε όλα τους..αυτο που παρατηρησα είναι ότι τα peach μιλανε μεταξυ τους ομοια και τα fisher παλι μεταξυ τους ομοια..το κελαηδημα τους δηλαδη μοιαζει..οπως ειχε πει καποια στιγμη ο andreascrete μιλανε την ιδια γλωσσα ανα ρατσα.ελπιζω όταν τελειωσει το σταδιο γνωριμιας να πανε όλα καλα αυτή τη φορα!



*
Ramiro εγω διορθωσα το προηγουμενο ποστ σου(τωρα εφτιαξα κ αυτο..)!Αν θελεις σε παρακαλω διαβασε τον οδηγο ανεβασματος φωτογραφιων στο φορουμ!Εχει τοσο αναλυτικες οδηγιες, ειδικα με την προσθηκη που εκανε χτες ο Βαγγελης, που καλυτερα δε γινεται...!Νομιζω οτι ακομα κ καποιος που δεν εχει ιδεα αφου το διαβασει κ με 1-2 δοκιμες μπορει να ανεβασει σωστα τις φωτογραφιες!
Ευχαριστω πολυ, Βίκυ!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παιδιά να σας ζήσει και αυτό ολόκληρο κοπάδι κάνατε.*
*Βάζω τη φωτογραφία να φαίνεται*

----------


## vagelis76

_Άντε με το καλό και τα παντρολογήματα και να σταματήσει το κακό χούι του ξεπουπουλιάσματος...._

----------


## demis

Τα φισερ ειναι λιγο περισσοτερο βαρβαρα απο τα υπολοιπα. Ειχα παλια και γω φισερ και ηταν λιγο βαρβαρο με το ταιρι του αλλα τα πηγαινανε καλα χαδακια φιλακια τον πρωτο μηνα ομως ηταν λιγο αγριεμενα μεταξυ τους. Τωρα εχω ενα ιβρυδιο και λεω να του παρω κανενα ταιρι στο μελον.

----------


## ramiro

παιδια δεν φανταζεστε πως κανουμε ολη η οικογενεια μολις επιστρεφουμε σπιτι,χαιρομαστε τοσο πολύ και για τα lovebird και για την παρεα σας..ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεστε μαζι μας τη χαρα μας και μας δινετε λυσεις στα «προβληματακια» μας..οντως καναμε ολοκληρο κοπαδι ελπιζουμε να συμβιωσουν αρμονικα από δω και περα.βεβαια τα fisher είναι οντως πιο επιθετικα γιατι φοβουνται μαλλον οσο για τα peach είναι πολύ πιο φιλικα προς εμας..δεν ξερω τι θα γινει οταν φτασει ο καιρος να τα παντρεψουμε όλα μαζι στο μεγαλο κλουβι..α!βικυ σ΄ευχαριστουμε…..

----------

